# Sanchezi???



## Quickster118 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys i picked this serra up from my LFS about a month ago. They were selling him as a black piranha and at the time he had no coloration on his anal fin. He is getting some nice orange/red coloring on his fin as well as his gill plates. If anyone could i.d him it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Too much glare to tell for sure. Can you take a picture without the flash? No need to take it out of the water, just get a good side shot.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Definitely need one with less glare so we can see the spotting and also see the eye color, etc.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Based on that pic i am saying Sanchezi.


----------



## Quickster118 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys i will try to get a tank shot of his side for better I.D!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

hard to tell based on the pics, get a few of him in the tank


----------

